# CMC Hunt Club looking for new members



## George Christenberry (Jan 20, 2010)

We have now filled all slots for 2010. If you want to be on 2011 waiting list send a message and we will respond.Thanks.

The CMC  Sportsmen Club is looking for several new members for the 2010 season. We have 1100 acres of developed whitetail deer property near Greenville Ga with over 35 established food plots. We are a trophy managed club. Turkey hunting is great.Family focused.Harvested eight trophy bucks last year. We have a five on one side or 125 point rule.
Our campsite has power and space for additional campers. The club also has a 3000sq ft log lodge that can sleep 12. It has several extras such as BarBQ shed and swimming pool.
Our fees are $1500 for hunting and $1000 additional for annual use of the lodge. Contact George Christenberry at gchristenberry@bellsouth.net or 770-331-3110.

New club website WWW.cmchuntclub.com check it out!!!   Pictures posted on the web site.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 26, 2010)

We are showing the property now so give me a call. 770-331-3110


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 4, 2010)

We currently have only two slots open.


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 10, 2010)

Turkey season just around the corner we have two slots open and will be showing the land this weekend February 12,13,14


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 15, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 21, 2010)

PM sent on 2/21


----------



## George Christenberry (Mar 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Swamp Kill (Mar 5, 2010)

*Club*

Hey George,

Do you have any camp memberships available yet  or you still just looking for lodging members?

How many total members was it gonna be?


----------



## George Christenberry (Mar 16, 2010)

pm sent to birddog.


----------



## George Christenberry (Apr 12, 2010)

We have two slots that opened up today because of finiancial difficulities.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jun 1, 2010)

One slot open...can show property anytime.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jul 20, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jul 28, 2010)

All slots filled for 2010


----------

